# F. Weber & Co



## wvhillbilly (Feb 8, 2009)

Any info on this one guys?
 F. Weber & Co
 Weird pic
 Philadelphia


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 19, 2011)

A friend of mine just bought an artist paint box set and two of these bottles with labels were in the kit.  Both had different labels, one label was for turpentine the other was paint gloss or something like that.  The bottles are blown in a mold.  I see the company is still in business today.

 Does anyone know the value and rarity of this bottle.  Any information like how many you have seen would be helpful.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 19, 2011)

I have done a lot of hunting online and this is the only one I have found.  I canâ€™t find another bottle with a sphinx embossed graphic.  This was made before the king tut find/craze of the 1920â€™s.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen one before?


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 21, 2011)

I've dug them before, but not super common - alas, not worth a whole lot, either, I've seen (and sold) them in the $5 - $10 range.  I imagine the labeled ones would be a bit better.  They also come ABM with the sphinx embossing, possibly even screw top.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Brandon,

 Happy new sphinx to you. How about these guys:






 "I1054	F. Werer Co Waterproof Drawing Ink, clear oz dropper bottle with black and white elaborate label. Embossed on bottom: F Werer Co Phila and in the center a quite detailed embossing of a Sphinx. Very dried up ink inside bottle. Cork style lid with dropper is loose. Some specks of ink on the label, but overall not too bad and quite unusual.	 $25" From.

 "Wanted: Dr Miller's Ratafia Damiana (Sphinx drinking a goblet full of the stuff ) Had a dandy years ago/ sold it in the mid 80's & been kickin' myself ever since. Contact Bruce..." From.




From.




From.

 "Pleasant Memories by Vivi Inc: launched in 1925, in association with Vivaudou. Presented in German black glass bottle, stopper a double headed Sphinx." From.


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

 Has anyone else seen one?


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 18, 2011)

$6 no bids.  45 min. to go.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Ink-bottle-Webber-lion-embossed-Phila-PA-/150562057955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230e32aee3


----------

